# The E-Liquid Project



## Ghostza (6/4/15)

Hi Guys

Has anyone tried The E-Liquid Project juices yet?

If so which can you recommend?


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

Ghostza said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Has anyone tried The E-Liquid Project juices yet?
> 
> If so which can you recommend?


Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-e-liquid-project-juice-reviews.t10312/


----------



## Ghostza (6/4/15)

thanks will check, anyone try any of the others?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## abdul (6/4/15)

Ghostza said:


> thanks will check, anyone try any of the others?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Watch the last phuza Thursday video done by @Philip Dunkley 

He did review them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (6/4/15)

abdul said:


> Watch the last phuza Thursday video done by @Philip Dunkley
> 
> He did review them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghostza (25/5/15)

got myself a bottle of strawdogs today from vape cartel and must say really loving it!!! thanks @KieranD 

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (25/5/15)

Ordered some Cowboys Apple Pie and Gollums Apple. Tried the apple pie flavour but it needs some steeping for the flavour to develop, even with that it was delicious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (26/5/15)

Most of the E Liquid Project is very nice... if it isnt to your standard when you crack the bottle, just let it steep for another week or 2, This juice just gets better and better with steeping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

